# Do bunnies actually like beds or pillows??



## Baxter (Mar 8, 2007)

I notice in lots of your cages that you have catbeds or pillows for your bunnies. Do they actually use themand like them? I have always just given my buns pieces ofcarpet to sit on and they both have a little towel but it always endsup scrunched up in the corner. Also are you ever worried thatthey are going to eat them and injest some of the stuffing??

Thanks!

ps. I bought some NIC cubes today!! I only boughtone pack for now because Im just going to make a little yard around thecage forwhile I am not home,but hopefully I will beable to get some more soon! Most of you were able to make acage out of two packs right? Would that be big enough for 2buns? The bonding is going really well. Themounting has stopped so they just hop around together and there is noagression. I am still waiting for the licking tostart!! It has only been a week and a half. Norush!!

Michelle


----------



## kfonz (Mar 9, 2007)

My bunnies love beds! Bunbun especially likesthose small cat/dog beds that are shaped like bowls, theyre warm in thewinter. But yes, make sure to toss them if they start to tearthem apart, cause the stuffing will cause impaction! Beds, orthose cheap fleece blankets work really well as scrunching/snugglingtoys too!

love, kat.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2007)

Grass mats work well for rabbits that tend toeat cloth. I also give my hotot girls several flour sacktowels on top of each other- they love it. They rarely bitethem, and it's usually an accident while they're rearrangingthem. Mocha and Loki would have any cloth stuff for amidnight snack.


----------

